# flash does not play in browser cm9



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

I have cm9 and flash does not seem to work in the browser.. e.g. youtube: i have a grey box and a loading spinner...but it keeps loading and video does not play..any idea? i have latest flash player


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> I have cm9 and flash does not seem to work in the browser.. e.g. youtube: i have a grey box and a loading spinner...but it keeps loading and video does not play..any idea? i have latest flash player


Did you ever install the Flash drivers?


----------



## yeahman45 (Oct 16, 2011)

yup as i said i installed latest flash player from market.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yeahman45 said:


> yup as i said i installed latest flash player from market.


Sorry, missed that. What date rom do you have installed? If it is pre-alpha2, try flashing the latest nightly. Otherwise, I would nandroid backup your install and then start fresh. That means uninstall and reinstall. Sometimes one just has to bite the bullet and do the hard thing.


----------



## hutchy007 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have exactly the same problem mate, and no idea how to fix it. Everything works as intended.. just flash aint working. Uninstalled & reinstalled flash files to no joy, even tried a different rom, still no joy. Guess ill try from the start again, but like i said, everything else is working fine?


----------

